# Traps Freezing



## cooltrain (Jan 27, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone on here ever used peat moss while setting traps. It really helps alot. I have found that my traps don't freeze unless of course there is quite a bit of rain. Just an idea.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the site! Peet moss is used by a lot of guys and is actualy prefered over other methods by some.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I have benn using it for about 2 years now. I mix about half a bail with 20 lbs of buckwheat hulls and throw in rabbit droppings from the pens. My catches have increased alot. I let it all air out real good in a wheelbarrow before season. If you think it is going to rain pretty good, then I use pan covers to keep the dirt from settleing under the pan and cause it not to fire.It is a great light weight mix that drains water well......


----------

